

Mastering Modern Payments: Using Stripe with Rails - jstorimer
http://www.petekeen.net/mastering-modern-payments?1=

======
patio11
That is a very, very smart niche to pick for an ebook. There is a clear
customer need connected directly to money, a tightly contained topic, and a
great opportunity for packaging e.g. working source code for what is, from the
perspective of anyone doing non-toy payments, only a few dollars more.

Even though I already have working Stripe integration I sort of want to buy
this to send additional signal to the market: "Informed producers! I want you
to make more stuff like this. Being on the leading edge of technology and
piecing together half-written docs and blog posts to get systems working
sucks. Please make curated guides to how to solve real problems with the new
hotness, ideally, ASAP after the new hotness is out. And ignore the guy who
says he won't pay for it because his unwillingness to pay for your products or
services is invariant under any course of action you take and can hence be
dropped totally from your Karnaugh map."

------
zrail
Previous discussion from this morning:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6217792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6217792)

